# What is your operating system?



## wjames811

Hi, Here my os is Windows XP2,  yours?


----------



## wolfeking

Windows 2000pro, XP SP3, Vista SP2, 7, Ubuntu, Crunchbang, and Fedora. Not all on the same computer mind you.


----------



## turbodiesel

windows 98, windows xp professional,windows 7 professional,windows 8 devolper preview,ubuntu,fedora


----------



## wolfeking

how is 8DP coming these days? I had it at one point, but it was a little too unstable for me. I think I might try it again if it is getting better on stability.


----------



## voyagerfan99

wolfeking said:


> how is 8DP coming these days? I had it at one point, but it was a little too unstable for me. I think I might try it again if it is getting better on stability.



The beta is supposedly coming out later this month.


----------



## DMGrier

Windows 8 from what I read has still some development to go through for it to catch my eye. Plus I was reading on cnet.com that windows XP is still the most used Windows OS, 47.xx% of PC's are still running this old OS.

Currently running Linux Mint. Really like the U/I of Mint and seems to run a little smoother then Ubuntu for me. Tried using fedora 16 a few weeks back but for some reason my web browser after five minutes of using it would stop loading web sites but other then that I love Fedora.


----------



## NyxCharon

Adonis Linux, Windows 7.


----------



## claptonman

XP, Win 7 Pro, and Xubuntu.


----------



## spirit

Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x64 on my main machine  - the i5 760 rig in my signature.

XP Pro SP3 on this older one I am using now - the Athlon 64 box in my signature.

BTW I think this thread should have a poll...


----------



## voyagerfan99

vistakid10 said:


> Windows 7 Ultimate SP1 x64 on my main machine  - the i5 760 rig in my signature.
> 
> XP Pro SP3 on this older one I am using now - the Athlon 64 box in my signature.
> 
> BTW I think this thread should have a poll...



I think we should start a thread about what breakfasts we prefer or what grade of gasoline we put in our cars


----------



## DMGrier

voyagerfan99 said:


> I think we should start a thread about what breakfasts we prefer or what grade of gasoline we put in our cars



I would be scared to know what grade of gas people on here use for there vehicles.


----------



## jamesd1981

windows 7 home premium 64 bit and win 8 dp


----------



## wolfeking

eh, it cant hurt. Gives people a place to with er express opinion or just a place to talk about a specific thing they do. I would comment on the gasoline grade (89 octane form Exxon, and 40 i think diesel. Have ventured to bio-diesel, but its not worth the cost).


----------



## fireandsalt

OSX Lion, Windows XP, Ubuntu 11 Desktop Edition


----------



## Dngrsone

Currently, Ubuntu 10.04, though I am dual-boot with Win 7.

I have several machines with Win 7, a couple Vistas, and maybe an XP Pro still on a drive somewhere...


----------



## salvage-this

Windows 7, Ubuntu 10.04 and Fedora Core 2 in a VM for my Linux class.


----------



## DMGrier

What is all your thoughts on how gnome and unity are becoming less customizable?


----------



## salvage-this

It's part of the reason why I am still on  10.04


----------



## wolfeking

I personally add it to the growing list of why Ubuntu is trash, and thus not worth the time of Linux Users. 

I will give it this, it is getting closer to a OEM marketable OS. One that has about as many options as windows, and the same quantity of how to guides on the web because it isn't intuitive.


----------



## salvage-this

I have started not to recommend it to people who want to get into Linux.  I tell them to look into OpenSUSE or LM.


----------



## spirit

Must admit myself I was a bit surprised that Ubuntu 11.10 was pretty slow when I tried it, 10.04 was a lot faster. Might have another look at Linux Mint, the last time I looked it was almost 2 years ago now (I think Mint 9 Isadora?), so may be worth seeing what changes have been made since.


----------



## Ischinel

Window 7 Home Premium :[


----------



## DMGrier

I wasn't just talking about Unity, also gnome 3. I know there is much hate for Ubuntu but there are distro's using gnome 3 that are just as bad i.e. Fedora and LM12 and from my experience Ubuntu handles U/I tweaks better then Fedora and LM12.

I do like LM12 but I recently had a issue where the bottom and top bar disappear. I do love open suse and it is still to date the only OS I have used where my experience with KDE was any good, horrible things happen to my laptop with Kubuntu and I read to many bad things about Fedora KDE to even try.

At the end of th day no matter how much I hate Unity, it is the most reliable and fast OS I have used between opensuse and Fedora. Even when I read about bench marks online when studies have been conducted Ubuntu has taken number one in performance to Fedora and Opensue when it comes to running programs.


----------



## Dngrsone

I am seeing a lot of Ubuntu users running to Lubuntu, though I did hear a mention or two of migrating to Slackware.

It's been a long time since I played around with Slack... as I recall, there isn't much in the way of graphics on that OS.


----------



## salvage-this

I might be moving to Xubuntu or Lubuntu whenever I feel the need to switch.  

@DMGrier I don't have a lot of experience with the newer distros.  I can't get any of them to run with my GPU.  I had LM12 booting for and I liked it, although I never really got to dive into it.


----------



## DMGrier

I have used Lubuntu, I had it running on my net book that had a 1.6 Ghz atom cpu, 2 GB DDR2 memory and 16 GB SSD. It ran great and would boot in 20 seconds or less which on that hardware was awesome.


----------



## acisgeorge

This is the download link for Lubuntu 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Precise/Ozone'. A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MB of RAM is the configuration for Lubuntu.


----------



## Okedokey

acisgeorge said:


> This is the download link for Lubuntu 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Precise/Ozone'. A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MB of RAM is the configuration for Lubuntu.



WOW, i just came in my pants, oh wait....

Windows 7.


----------



## turbodiesel

wolfeking said:


> how is 8DP coming these days? I had it at one point, but it was a little too unstable for me. I think I might try it again if it is getting better on stability.



its rubbish i just installed it to see what its like

there removing the start menu


----------



## wolfeking

this I know. What I had issues with was stability for a bit. That may have been something I did, but I rather liked  the metro setup for a bit, then it got old. I might try it again when I get a DVD to put it on.


----------



## ayan

I notice many of you are using Ubuntu. I'm also an Ubuntu fan. I use dual boot: Windows 7 and ubunu. I tested ubuntu 11.10 and I agree is slower than 10.04, now I am back to 10.04 .


----------



## karl_ranseier

Iam using Windows 7 Professional 64bit (i had access to an MSDNAA account) and windows xp within virtual pc.


----------



## turbodiesel

i will always keep windows xp and never get rid of it

its my favourite operating systems


----------



## Dngrsone

ryan.white said:


> i will always keep windows xp and never get rid of it
> 
> its my favourite operating systems



His signature:



			
				ryan.white's signature said:
			
		

> Dell Latitude d530
> RAM: 4gb
> HDD : 64gb SSD
> CPU : Intel core 2 duo
> display: Intal GMA
> OS : dual boot Ubuntu and windows 7
> Battery:3.5 hours
> 
> Minecraft: ryan_white


----------



## 2048Megabytes

salvage-this said:


> I might be moving to Xubuntu or Lubuntu whenever I feel the need to switch.



So Lubuntu and Xubuntu are nice alternatives to the Linux Ubuntu operating system?  I will look at them in the future because I really dislike Ubuntu version 11.10.

I am presently using Windows XP 32-bit and Ubuntu version 10.04 32-bit operating systems.


----------



## DMGrier

Never have used xubuntu, lubuntu is nice, have not used it since it has become a official flavor of Ubuntu but I am sure it has only got better.


----------



## turbodiesel

Dngrsone said:


> His signature:




as you can see i have changed the hard-drive and i have kept XP on my old HDD


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I just downloaded Xubuntu 11.04.  I played around with it for about an hour.  It reminds me a lot of Ubuntu versions 7 and 8.  A lot more development has gone into Ubuntu than the Xubuntu operating system.  I guess I will stick with Ubuntu 10.04 for a while until I find something else I like.


----------



## Dngrsone

ryan.white said:


> as you can see i have changed the hard-drive and i have kept XP on my old HDD



I can see that you've put away your favorite operating system and are using something else.

Your statements and your signature are clearly at odds with each other.


On-topic, I may be looking at something other than Ubuntu myself-- depending on how 12.04 works with my laptop, I might switch to a different flavor.


----------



## turbodiesel

what do you guys think would be a good operating system for a 256mb of RAM with a AMD Sempron computer


----------



## Dngrsone

Mint or Puppy should run well on that; Win XP, though it might be a bit slow on 256MB RAM...


----------



## turbodiesel

Dngrsone said:


> Mint or Puppy should run well on that; Win XP, though it might be a bit slow on 256MB RAM...



it does it has xp home and it takes 1 min to log on and 40 seconds on the windows xp start up screen


what about lubuntu or xubuntu


----------



## claptonman

ryan.white said:


> it does it has xp home and it takes 1 min to log on and 40 seconds on the windows xp start up screen
> 
> 
> what about lubuntu or xubuntu



Xubuntu's minimum amount of RAM is 256mb, so I'd try that.


----------



## soybean

As a result of being in an unusual position, for me, of having 4 computers, I have Windows XP Pro, Windows Vista Home Premium, Windows 7 Ultimate, and Windows 7 Starter.  In my opinion, they're all fine ... yes, Vista too.  Hey, they all work; they do what I want to do with them.  

I've also dabbled in Linux, mainly Ubuntu.  I have Ubuntu 10.4LTS installed as a virtual machine on my Win 7 Ultimate system.


----------



## turbodiesel

it's not 256mb ram anymore i added another 512mb of ram


----------



## angrerakesh

open suse


----------



## Darkserge

Window 7 32 bit because I am using Intel Core 2 Duo E8600.


----------



## wolfeking

what does one have to do with the other? You have a 64 bit processor, enough RAM, and a 64 bit enabled motherboard, you can run 64 bit windows 7 if you want to.


----------



## AlienMenace

For me, I have Windows XP Pro x64. I so far can't afford to buy Windows 7 64 bit. Maybe this summer I will be getting the system builders version. 
And XP Pro x64 been running flawlessly for 2 yrs now on my machine.


----------



## Darkserge

I thought 32 bit work for single and duel core and 64 bit work on quad core.


----------



## Dngrsone

32-bit should work on any of them, but 64-bit would better utilize the power of the processor.


----------



## wolfeking

Darkserge said:


> I thought 32 bit work for single and duel core and 64 bit work on quad core.


No. There are single core (sempron, celeron) that support 64 bit. All modern (athlon 64 and newer, Pentium 4 6*1 and newer) processors support 64 bit with the possible exception of Atom, i don't think all of them are 64 bit compliant.


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:
			
		

> All modern (athlon 64 and newer, Pentium 4 6*1 and newer) processors support 64 bit with the possible exception of Atom, i don't think all of them are 64 bit compliant.


The newer Intel Atom CPUs (230, D410/425, 330, D2500/2700) are definitely 64-bit capable. The older chips however with the FSB are only 32-bit I think.


----------



## JHM

bye


----------



## cabinfever1977

Im trying out windows 7 pro, its not perfect and it likes to act up,cause i just got it installed and its picky at what drivers i install, but it sure is fast.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

cabinfever1977 said:


> I'm trying out Windows 7 Professional, it's not perfect and it likes to act up, cause I just got it installed and its picky at what drivers I install, but it sure is fast.



You tried updating the software drivers for your motherboard?  What are your system specifications?


----------



## cabinfever1977

i just got my drivers updated and working, had to use a vista driver for my video card.
And i updated windows, windows loaded most of my drivers for me. And i installed internet explorer 9 which is much faster.
*My computer is listed below*


----------



## spirit

Windows 7, Professional especially, is a rock-solid OS. I did however run on it on similar specs to you cabinfever, 2GB RAM, P4, GF 8400 GS, and it was a pain in the neck sometimes, but it was the old system I was running on it, not the OS itself. I have since run Professional on my system in my signature (using Ultimate now just because I can, they're pretty much the same OS) and it was absolutely fine.


----------



## cabinfever1977

I got everything running good and fast now,i even had to clone my 7,200rpm noisy hardrive to change to a quieter 5,200 harddrive, now its fast and quiet.

The only problem now is my keyboard acts up somtimes,it pauses or freezes for a min or my numlock light comes on sometimes.

as far as windows,i had to choose one that would fit on a 4gb thumbdrive cause thats how i installed it, cause i dont have a dvd drive,so it was either home edition or pro that i could get easyly and have it fit on the usb thumbdrive.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

It may be that your motherboard is so old Cabinfever.  If I were you I would look in to an upgrade.  The Pentium 4 processor really lacks in processing power.  We cannot even use them at my work.  We only need to have about 15 windows open at a time for various programs for IT Help Desk support.

Pentium 4s are so very obsolete.

I would suggest looking at a system build that you could use at least an Athlon II Dual-Core Processor with.

ASUS M4A88T-M AM3 AMD 880G Micro-ATX Motherboard - $80

AMD Athlon II 250 (3.0 gigahertz) Dual-Core Processor - $52
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Athlon-...sor-/260964278552?pt=CPUs&hash=item3cc2aee118

G.SKILL NS 4 gigabytes (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) RAM - $23
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231394


----------



## cabinfever1977

I can't start my new build yet, plus this beast is still crankin some power out for now


----------



## StrangleHold

Have systems that still run with 95/98/9SE/ME/2000/XP/Vista and 7. Mostly just use the 2000 and 7 ones anymore. Havent fired up the 95/98SE/ME and XP ones in awhile. Since the 95 days I guess 98SE/2000 and 7 has been their better OSs. Xp was the Disneyland of 2000 and Vista was the ME of 2000.


----------



## DMGrier

Well just bought my first Mac today so running OSX Lion now, not a bad OS if I may say. Still getting use to it, in some ways I find it harder to use then Windows or Linux but I guess it is just a different way of doing things.


----------



## Dngrsone

2048Megabytes said:


> It may be that your motherboard is so old Cabinfever.  If I were you I would look in to an upgrade.  The Pentium 4 processor really lacks in processing power.  We cannot even use them at my work.  We only need to have about 15 windows open at a time for various programs for IT Help Desk support.
> 
> Pentium 4s are so very obsolete.
> 
> I would suggest looking at a system build that you could use at least an Athlon II Dual-Core Processor with.
> 
> ASUS M4A88T-M AM3 AMD 880G Micro-ATX Motherboard - $80
> 
> AMD Athlon II 250 (3.0 gigahertz) Dual-Core Processor - $52
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMD-Athlon-...sor-/260964278552?pt=CPUs&hash=item3cc2aee118
> 
> G.SKILL NS 4 gigabytes (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 1333 (PC3 10600) RAM - $23
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231394



You have a bit of a point, there-- I was running a P4 with 768MB RAM in my firewall with active filtering, and it was starting to bog down... just upgraded to an Athlon 3200+ with 2GB and dual GB ethernet for less than $100.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Microsoft Windows XP professional edition with the service pack 1,2 and 3 32-bit edition computer operating system.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Dngrsone said:


> You have a bit of a point, there-- I was running a P4 with 768MB RAM in my firewall with active filtering, and it was starting to bog down... just upgraded to an Athlon 3200+ with 2 gigabytes of RAM and dual GB ethernet for less than $100.



The Pentium 4 architecture just is not that good.  Athlon XP Socket 462 technology was better than the Pentium 4.  Only computer I have that Uses a Pentium 4 is a file server.  It is not even powered on most of the time unless I am doing backups.


----------



## Dngrsone

2048Megabytes said:


> The Pentium 4 architecture just is not that good.  Athlon XP Socket 462 technology was better than the Pentium 4.  Only computer I have that Uses a Pentium 4 is a file server.  It is not even powered on most of the time unless I am doing backups.



I'm running socket 939.


----------



## cabinfever1977

I found out what was causin my cursor to freeze when typing,its internet explorer 9 that i just downloaded,still looking how to fix it.
And i dont care what anyone saids P4 is a good cpu


----------



## DMGrier

The P4 that was in my dads Dell was amazing. Never seen that thing ever get maxed out. Man that seems forever ago, that thing had a nvidia 6800 GT graphics card and I thought the graphics on that thing was bleeding edge.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I am running on socket A (462) lol.Super old xD


----------



## Dngrsone

My socket A was two iterations back...  

Worked great until I had to upgrade the OS, then it just couldn't handle the extra load brought on by the content filter.


----------



## Pell

Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit  Great operating system


----------



## DMGrier

Well I am back to Windows, I had a macbook pro, iphone and apple tv for two days now and I was just not very impressed at the end of the day. Do not get me wrong, nice looking computer good looking OS but OSX started to annoy me pretty quickly with all its password requirements for itunes and admin stuff. I just felt like I was doing more work to move around the OS and moving files around. Plus Apple tv seemed pretty worthless, any movies I bought on Itunes would not show up on there unless I had my Macbook on at the same time but even then it got on my nerves cause the remote also controls the sound on the macbook. Just felt was not very well thought out and really hard to use.

So today went and returned all my Apple stuff, picked up a new pc, got my windows phone back and picked up a xbox 360 which I can stream my zune movies without my PC being on.


----------



## turbodiesel

managed to get a new laptop 

dell latitude d610 with windows 7

it runs very slow but i will be adding more ram


----------



## DMGrier

I do not see it listed in your specs, what are the system specs of your new laptop.


----------



## chomps82

Windows 7 64 bit

Good stuff


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Im running DOS, playing some epic laggy pong.


----------



## claptonman

Now I'm running Windows 7 Pro, Xununtu 11.10, and Windows 8.


----------



## CyberProtection

Windows 7 Pro hosting VMware including Backtrack 5.


----------



## wolfeking

Worked on my D630 to fix it back up. running 40GB partitions now. 
1. windows 2000 pro. 
2. Windows XP SP3 32 bit Pro version. 
3. Vista SP2 Home Premium 32 bit. 

4. going to be 8 32 bit when I am done downloading it.


----------



## claptonman

wolfeking said:


> 4. going to be 8 32 bit when I am done downloading it.



You mean windows 8?

8 is... really annoying. But its kind of growing on me. Its way faster at booting than win7, but it has problems. (obviously)


----------



## wolfeking

yes I mean windows 8. I think I will have to delete XP to boot it though, cause of that annoying 4 partition limit.


----------



## cabinfever1977

claptonman are you using the win 8 beta from today or one from before


----------



## claptonman

cabinfever1977 said:


> claptonman are you using the win 8 beta from today or one from before



I downloaded and installed it last thursday.


----------



## cabinfever1977

that was not a beta then,its been changed alot since then so i heard,around 100,000 changes in code, and the beta only came out today.


----------



## cabinfever1977

I went and put windows 8 beta (there newest build beta consumer preview) on my spare harddrive.
If you press windows key on keyboard the desktop turns into windows 7 but without start button,but it does have a taskbar where you can pin stuff to it.
And you can switch back and forth between Metro interface and windows 7 standard.
Never did find the exit button,lol,i just hit the power switch.


----------



## wolfeking

move your mouse to the far right, settings, power. 

It is not that difficult. 


Installed it to my HP, good thing too, as it did not listen well and I might have ended up messing up 2000 and vista on the del if I had tried.


----------



## NyxCharon

wolfeking said:


> yes I mean windows 8. I think I will have to delete XP to boot it though, cause of that annoying 4 partition limit.



Use a extended partition. Then divvy that up into two partitions. Works fine with linux and such, so I don't see why It can't be applied here.


----------



## wolfeking

Windows will not boot from an extended partition. XP, Vista, and 2000 are booting on Primary, and the extended with Ubuntu (as of today) and my data partition reads as another. I am out of partitions unless there is a work around for booting windows in a extended partition.


----------



## Dngrsone

As I recall, you need NTLDR on a bootable primary partition, it can point to an extended partition for the actual OS.

There are plenty of tutorials out there for multiple OS boots; this might be a good place to start, though the information is a bit dated.

This one deals with booting Win 7 from an extended partition.


----------



## turbodiesel

cabinfever1977 said:


> I went and put windows 8 beta (there newest build beta consumer preview) on my spare harddrive.
> If you press windows key on keyboard the desktop turns into windows 7 but without start button,but it does have a taskbar where you can pin stuff to it.
> And you can switch back and forth between Metro interface and windows 7 standard.
> Never did find the exit button,lol,i just hit the power switch.




can you make the windows start menu come back ?


----------



## turbodiesel

DMGrier said:


> I do not see it listed in your specs, what are the system specs of your new laptop.



to be honest i don't know, haven't been on it that much but i will give it to my bro 


why would i put that laptop in my Sig when it's not mine and is that slow


----------



## cabinfever1977

ryan.white said:


> can you make the windows start menu come back ?



you can make it look like windows 7 by pressing the windows key on keyboard,the taskbar at bottom will be there but not the start button,you can always pin icons to the taskbar


----------



## Junglist0682

Windows 7, 64bit


----------



## turbodiesel

shame i always loved he start menu


----------



## engrmudasirmalik

I am using for user mode (Windows7) and for the development privilege (Linux Mint )
           Core i3 3.2
            RAM 2GB


----------



## bkribbs

I use Lion on my laptop!

Its great. But I think macs are overpriced so I wish they could be a good bit cheaper.


----------



## Pell

I use Windows 7 64-bit  its brilliant!


----------



## DMGrier

ryan.white said:


> to be honest i don't know, haven't been on it that much but i will give it to my bro
> 
> 
> why would i put that laptop in my Sig when it's not mine and is that slow



I thought you said you got a new computer, wow that was from a while ago.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

DMGrier said:


> I thought you said you got a new computer, wow that was from a while ago.



Then what would you say on mine lol? xD


----------



## Lime_attack

Windows 7 Ultimate, Ubuntu, Backtrack.


----------



## MyCattMaxx

XP, W7 Ultimate 64 and Linux Mint 12 KDE in multiboot.
W8 on secondary drive single boot.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

MyCattMaxx said:


> XP,...



My man!


----------



## MyCattMaxx

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> My man!


I'll never give up XP.
There are some things it is better suited for.
I still have a comp that's running 98se.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

MyCattMaxx said:


> I'll never give up XP.
> There are some things it is better suited for.
> I still have a comp that's running 98se.



Wow good to know I am not the only one!
Weeee!

Why do I have a feeling I know you lol?


----------



## wolfeking

discover said:


> What is the purpose of putting your operating system on a separate hard drive?


I think some do this to keep the operating systems separate, and it reduces the chance that if you get a virus that it would impact both. In the case of people that have a data drive, it is more in the line that they do not want to have to loose the data if they need to reinstall. Also I find that if I move the save game files to the data partition then I can pick up on the same spot across all OSs. At least with some games that is. 


As for OSs, I think I am going to delete XP soon, as I have literally booted to it once since installing this last time, and that was to install Drivers. If I do remove it, that would leave me with 2000 pro, Vista 32 bit home premium, and Ubuntu, with a couple, like 4 or 5 20GB EXT4 partitions that are empty to install other Linuxes to when I get around to working on my guide again.


----------



## ABenz99

Windows 7 on my laptop, Ubuntu on my desktop, Fedora on my other desktop (that I never use), and Backtrack installed to a flash drive.


----------



## spirit

Windows 8 Enterprise x64.

Got Windows 7 and Vista in VMs though.


----------



## Yoshi

I use Windows 7, Windows Vista, and Linux Mint 13 KDE.


----------



## salvage-this

Ubuntu 13.04 mainly.  I only boot to windows 7 to play games.  I also have a W7 and W8 VM in virtual box.


----------



## Fireguns

windows xp pro sp3 
vm: windows chicago, windows 2000


----------



## JasonPDK

On my laptop I used to have Windows 7 and Ubuntu dual boot, but switched to just Windows 8. On my other PCs I have Windows 7


----------



## PCunicorn

Windows Server 2003


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I will never understand why people need so many operating systems on one single computer lol...


----------



## tech explorer

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> I will never understand why people need so many operating systems on one single computer lol...



I was thinking about that, the native OS and another one. Any more than two would be a potential conflict in my mind. What's the actual story with that?


----------



## voyagerfan99

OSX isn't perfect and can't do everything I need. That's why I still occasionally pull out my Latitude and boot up Windows. I won't waste space on my SSD on my Macbook to put Windows on it that won't get used much.


----------



## AlienMenace

Update since my previous post in 2012:
I have Windows 8 Pro x64 System Builders now running on my computer.


----------

